# Should the loveable, adorable Care Bear go?



## SylverFlame (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey, this started as an OT joke in House Rules. However, as many things I do, it got out of hand. So, now for Democracy to speak!

Vive la démocratie!

EDIT: French corrected due to Gez (also know as "That really cool, good sport, of-a-god-of-a-poster).


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 27, 2003)

Well, I love the bear, but speaking as a moderator it's just too darn big. I'd appreciate it if you would shrink it by about a third if you continue to use it.

Thanks!


----------



## SylverFlame (Mar 27, 2003)

Pirate Cat, how do I do that? I just copied and pasted the image. Essentially, I'm computer functional (think 5 year old speaking a language, they can do it, but they're no John Donne [gotta love Donne!]).


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 27, 2003)

Okay... copy the following line into your sig, replacing the first { with a [.

{img]http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=799203[/img]


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 27, 2003)

Also, please remember that it's good etiquette to only show a picture sig like yours once per thread page. For more frequent posts, unclick the "show signature" box.

Thanks!


----------



## Henry (Mar 27, 2003)

Heck, I only try to show MY sig once or twice in a thread, and I don't have pictures! I figure if someone's reading the thread, they don't need to see the same text over and over again if I'm in a heated discussion.


----------



## Gez (Mar 27, 2003)

He's too big. 30x30 pixel, I wouldn't care.

And "viva" is spanish, "democracie" I don't know, and "pour" is French. Are you trying to say "Vive la démocratie" ?


----------



## SylverFlame (Mar 28, 2003)

Thank you for the correction Gez. My french is atrocious lately (I haven't used it in over three years). I apologize for the flub up.


----------



## SylverFlame (Mar 28, 2003)

Just to let everyone know, this poll will be closing in the next little while. I posted yesterday and set it for a three day limit. If you want to make your voice heard, time is running out!


----------



## Keith (Mar 28, 2003)

I can’t get over the fact that it is the bear that is the topic of concern; you really need to lose the animated gif avatar, I think!  The bear is as annoying as many footer images on ENworld, but I think it is unfair for people to tell you that yours is unusually so.  It may be slightly bigger than average, but it is hardly one of the uglier ones...
In general, I would prefer that people dumped not only their images, but their, ah, humorous signatures.  Even if it is funny, after seeing it once or twice, odds are it isn’t so much.  All of that stuff just drags out the length of threads, making it harder to read, and hence communicate with the other posters, the point of the exercise.
Yes, you can turn things off, but I expect that many people come in and browse around without logging in, until they have something to say, and you have to see everything while you do that.  The same goes for people who visit and may be considering joining; sometimes the threads are a brutal eyesore, which may drive people away.
I like that people put links to their game-related websites at the bottom of posts, when they keep them short.  That seems helpful and communal.  The jokes and images just seem like filler that take up too much space.


----------



## SylverFlame (Mar 31, 2003)

Well, I'm a player of my word. I said that the majority shall be heard, they just didn't have to yell in my ear.  

So, it's so long Care Bear. Looks like your time was up in the early 90's. We'll miss you. *sniff*

Now it's time to find an even more annoying pic!! hehe


----------

